# 1920's Elgin



## Rusty72 (Sep 23, 2019)

Was going to sell this one but decided to keep it and finish it .
What do you guys think ?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 23, 2019)

I think you did a great job. How does it ride?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 23, 2019)

You made a very wise decision! Good job finishing a great looking bike!


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 23, 2019)

It rides super nice. Like a Caddy !!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks good! Love the old ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 23, 2019)

I wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 23, 2019)

wow! nice job!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 24, 2019)

...you chose wisely


----------



## ssum2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Another excellent bike by mike


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice!


----------

